# Emotions



## sparklet (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all
My story in brief, after 3 years of fertility treatment, 2 rounds of Ivf and 3 miscarriages we were blessed with our amazing son, who is nearly 3. We have just started Ivf again, to use 1 or 2 frosties and hopefully have another child. 
I started medications etc last week, and I feel like I could burst into tears all the time. I can't have a conversation with friends as I am not really focused on what they are saying, and also feel really alone as no one I know understands, the process, the emotions that o with it, how medical and mechanical I is, how you can't just 'try' I have one last shot, poss 2 and that's it....... Etc etc
I thought I would post on here, as I basically need a hug, albeit virtual, from someone who understands what I mean and how I feel.
Sorry for the lack of upbeatness in the post..... Just not really feeling t this eve
Xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Big hugs. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sparklet,
Huge hugs!!!
It will get better. All normal what you are feeling. 
Wishing you lots and ltos of luck!!!!
Mxxx


----------



## sparklet (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you ladies xx


----------

